# Advice re. inset stove cost



## Westcoast (18 Feb 2013)

Hi there,

We have been given a quote of €5,395 for installing a new inset boiler stove. Does this seem reasonable? The details are as such: old fireplace to be removed and new inset boiler stove (22kw) to be inserted. Not sure what brand it is but I think it's made in Poland. It will be inserted a little higher up on the brest as per the installers recommendation. He thought it would look nicer and I'm inclined to agree with him. We'd need to get new pipes as our 3/4 pipes won't be enough. Cost also includes plumber's labor and material, slab, hearth, work on the wall (placing the stove higher up I assume) and the installers actual labor costs. It's the first time I've been involved in anything as extensive (and it's my first house) so I'm not really sure how much something like this should cost. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Westies (18 Feb 2013)

do you have a backboiler in your existing fireplace, if you have it seems very expensive. How many radiators has it to heat? A stove which can heat 15 / 16 rads will cost circa €1800 and that is a good brand. you should get the details of the boiler and check with some of the hardwares the availability of parts as there are some cheap stoves on the market which are fine until something breaks. is the quote from a builder or a plumber?


----------



## Westcoast (18 Feb 2013)

The stove has been quoted at €2,000. We have a back boiler at the moment however it's not working the way it's supposed to and only heats the upstairs rads. The quote is from a stove installer. He's told me there could be 2-3 days work in it. He's quoted his charges at €1,400. Same for the plumber, which he's bringing. We have a second quote from a plumber for €1,700 so this quote seems ok, at least the plumber's quote. Other charges include work on the wall (stove will be positioned higher up than the existing open fire), hearth and surround (black marble I believe but this might change). We expected costs in the region of €4,000. Over €5,000 seems a bit steep.


----------



## JohnJay (18 Feb 2013)

just be careful of stoves that you dont know much about. I know someone who got one a few years ago and ended up costing a lot when spares (even glass) were needed.


----------



## Westies (19 Feb 2013)

it depends how much work has to be done with rising the stove and the surround. is the quote including vat? how many radiators do you have to heat, for 2k a very big stove which will heat upto 16 radiators. If you a
have a big house with 13 to 16 rads then 2k is there or there abouts but if your house is smaller then he trying it on. you should get the brand and model of the stove before you do anything because as mentioned already parts are a very big issue with some of them. Please also be aware from experience if you are getting a big stove you will need a huge amount of fuel to get the most out of it.


----------



## Westcoast (19 Feb 2013)

Thanks for all replies so far. I have emailed the fitter for the name of the stove and model. I think it could be an Oli 22kw boiler stove but I've yet to have that confirmed by the fitter. In terms of size of house, it's a mid-70's semi, 3 bed. Not very big. We did tell him at the beginning that we were keen to get a stove that was slightly bigger than what we required. This was because we wanted to be able to cut down on our oil consumption as the stove would heat the water and rads. We would have about 10-11 rads in the house of various sizes. Only one or two are double. Would it be cheaper if we went out and purchased a stove ourselves? I've a feeling this fitter only works with a certain types of stoves/brands and maybe that is pushing up the price? At the end of the day I want someone who knows what they're doing as I don't want any problems in the future with this. I also want a good quality stove that lasts and is easy to look after and get parts for if required. The problem is that I don't know the first thing about plumbing and don't want to be taken for a ride.


----------



## Westcoast (19 Feb 2013)

Just on a second note - can someone here recommend a good fitter and plumber for the work required? Preferably in the North Dublin area.


----------



## Molli (19 Feb 2013)

Got a new boiler insert stove installed recently. Plumber charged 800 for almost 2 days work. Included in this 800 was 2 double rads he bought for us, installing these instead of the 2 singles. He also lined the chimney and had to take out old fireplace and back boiler. Get name of stove and shop around. The Yola stove I bought I paid 1575 for and now its on Emerald stoves for 1100 so pays to shop around.


----------



## Westcoast (19 Feb 2013)

Molli - that seems good value. Is this a plumber based in the Dublin area?


----------



## Molli (19 Feb 2013)

Westcoast said:


> Molli - that seems good value. Is this a plumber based in the Dublin area?


  No he's Wexford. We put in a 17kw and we have 7 long rads which includes 2 double.


----------



## Sug (2 Jan 2014)

Molli - can you send me details of the plumber you used


----------



## tester1 (3 Jan 2014)

Westcoast said:


> Just on a second note - can someone here recommend a good fitter and plumber for the work required? Preferably in the North Dublin area.


 
Nulty Providers supplied and fitted my two stoves. Very happy with work. 
NO AFFILIATION.


----------

